# Spike's Tactical Compressor



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

I got to go see my compressor yesterday, after a long, long, long wait. Now I've just got to wait for Uncle Sam's permission to take it home. I managed to snap a few photos, so here you go!


































































"I went to visit my Spike's Tactical Compressor, and all I got was this lousy key chain!" :mrgreen:


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

My dealer sent my a pic of the pointy end of my BOOMSTICK! :horsepoo:


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

I have no idea where my other pictures are however I got my Stamps and SBR yesterday :numbchuck:


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

Some Pics I posted on Instagram to win a Scope from Sootch on youtube.


----------

